# 1969 murray eliminator mark ii bike - rare



## azhearseguy (Feb 28, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300529536204&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

One day left and at 1600 how high will it go?..


----------

